# WCG issues



## diddle (Aug 28, 2009)

Does this look right? Or is my overclock unstable?


----------



## hat (Aug 28, 2009)

Nope, that's absolutely normal. WCG by default only uses a certian percentage of your cpu's runtime... it will spike up to 100% and stay there for a while, depending on what percentage of CPU time you allowed it to use, then back down to zero, and up to 100 again... It's not like F@H where it maintains a constant percentage of CPU usage.


----------



## theonedub (Aug 28, 2009)

You could 'fix' it by setting WCG to use 100% of the processor all the time


----------



## msgclb (Aug 28, 2009)

diddle said:


> Does this look right? Or is my overclock unstable?



As previously stated this looks normal.

I have my 24/7 machine processor time set to 60%. This doesn't effect anything that I do on this machine. You can experiment with the percentage. If you really want to find out if your overclock is stable then go for 100%.

If you click Preferences on the bottom of the BOINC Manager you will see a dialog that allows you to make this change.






If you click on Advanced View you'll see more choices.


----------

